# petite lumiere blanche....



## stephane6646 (18 Mars 2005)

Désolé pour cette question...Pour calibrer la battereie de mon ibook, j'ai attendu qu'elle se decharge completement. L'ibook s'est eteint et depuis il y a une petite lumiere blanche à l'avant de l'ibook, exactement à la gauche du bouton pour souelever l'ecran.... qu'est ce que c'est? la batterie qui se recharge?


----------



## cyberyoyo (18 Mars 2005)

Ca doit être la mise en veille, si la lumière, elle clignote doucement. Tu peux allumer l'Ibook pendant la recharge. Ensuite, tu referme l'écran... La petite lumière se met à clignoter comme un coeur qui bat  :rateau: enfin, tu ouvres de nouveau l'écran et ton Ibook est de nouveau opérationnel (immédiatement   ) et la lumière s'éteint.

Moi je l'adore cette lumière


----------



## ThiGre (18 Mars 2005)

Et oui chez les macs, l'ordinateur en panne de batterie se met gentiment en veille avec une lumiére qui clignote pour indiquer son état et il attend un certain temps qu'on veuille bien le nourrir !
Un de mes collègues sur PC flambait il y a 15 jours en montrant son nouveau portable qu'il pouvait fermer et réouvrir en retrouvant ton bureau. J'ai haussé les épaule en lui disant bien y a rien de nouveau, c'est sur les mac depuis 10 ans. Il voulait pas me croire   
Soit disant c'est une fonction des nouveaux portables Wintel :mouais: .....


----------



## Tox (18 Mars 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes collègues sur PC flambait il y a 15 jours en montrant son nouveau portable qu'il pouvait fermer et réouvrir en retrouvant ton bureau. J'ai haussé les épaule en lui disant bien y a rien de nouveau, c'est sur les mac depuis 10 ans. Il voulait pas me croire
> Soit disant c'est une fonction des nouveaux portables Wintel :mouais: .....



Si ce n'est que win95 premier du nom le permettait déjà sur les portables .


----------



## ThiGre (18 Mars 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est que win95 premier du nom le permettait déjà sur les portables .



Visiblement il ne le savait pas... Et moi, j'ai jamais eu de portable sous Windows 

Mais celui de mon père, sous XP, plante gentiment quand il est en panne de batterie au lieu de se mettre en veille comme tout bon mac qui se respecte


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mars 2005)

XP c'est pas une référence c'est clair


----------



## ThiGre (18 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> XP c'est pas une référence c'est clair



Bien d'accord vivement longhorn


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Mars 2005)

longhorn !! tu parles d'un nom? cela veut dire quoi? corne d'escargot? de grand cocu au long cours ?    :rateau:  :hosto:  :bebe:  :casse: je sors!!!


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mars 2005)

C'est pas vivement Longhorn qu'il faut dire mais plutot vivement Tiger


----------



## ThiGre (20 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vivement Longhorn qu'il faut dire mais plutot vivement Tiger


 :rose: oops j'ai pas du mettre assez de smiley !!!!


----------



## vincmyl (20 Mars 2005)

Ca suffit


----------



## Tox (20 Mars 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement il ne le savait pas... Et moi, j'ai jamais eu de portable sous Windows
> 
> Mais celui de mon père, sous XP, plante gentiment quand il est en panne de batterie au lieu de se mettre en veille comme tout bon mac qui se respecte



Il fut un temps où un portable sous windows était une solution possible... Je ne le regrette pas. Pour ton père, c'est la sempiternelle rengaine de l'énorme quantité de matos différents que XP doit péniblement essayer de gérer. Et encore, de nombreux constructeurs fourguent la version familiale .


----------



## ThiGre (20 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca suffit



À ton avis ?
P'tet que 2 -3 lignes de plus me feraient mieux comprendre


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vivement Longhorn qu'il faut dire mais plutot vivement Tiger


 
C'est clair que le Tigre va boufer la grosse vache


----------



## chagregel (21 Mars 2005)




----------

